# Yamaha 60/40



## red450r (Jul 5, 2011)

Do any of you know of any mods to do to a 2010 4 stroke to get a little more out of it? It would be nice to have a lighter boat but im stuck with what i have for now.


----------



## blw (Jul 6, 2011)

I am in the same spot ,would really like to have the same info.


----------



## reedjj (Jul 6, 2011)

How fast are you running with the 60/40 on your G3? 

I ask because I almost went and got one.... I still want one someday! I guess by the nature of your post one should opt for the 90/60?


----------



## red450r (Jul 6, 2011)

26 by the gps on my phone with just me and a very light load and only about 6 gallons of gas.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jul 7, 2011)

Freind of mine had the same problems with a 60/40 4 stroke merc. He traded for a 60hp 56cu in 2 stroke johnson and he loves it. I've not heard of any mods for the 4 strokes.


----------

